# Will my UK TV and AV setup work in UAE?



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

Will be moving to Dubai shortly and am not sure if my TV, PS3 will work?

I have a 47" LG LX9900 LED TV. I currently connect my Sky+ box through an amp/AV receiver via HDMI for picture and optical for sound, my PS3 also goes into the amp via HDMI. The picture then goes to the TV via HDMI.

If I connect the Dubai set top box via HDMI to the amp/AV receiver and then the picture to the TV via HDMI, will this work in Dubai?

Also will my PS3 work with UAE blu-rays/DVD etc?

Thanks,


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

JTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will be moving to Dubai shortly and am not sure if my TV, PS3 will work?
> 
> ...



Yes

I have pretty much the same setup. Your du or OSN box will sit in place of the Sky+

Check the regions on the DVD's you buy here, that's all.

One thing to note is that your landline phone and router will probably not work, as the setup here is cable rather than copper wire Broadband like much of the UK has.

On the plus side, we have 16Mb here, (most people have 8mb, but you can get even higher) and it's pretty steady at around +/-15mb whenever we do a speed test.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Yes
> 
> I have pretty much the same setup. Your du or OSN box will sit in place of the Sky+
> 
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## Nita... (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with the above as we have just moved from the UK too. We did however include our cordless landline phone and O2 wireless broadband router in our shipment to Dubai. Over here we went with du and they both work fine! (du didn't provide anything cordless). So give it a go if you wish!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Yes
> 
> I have pretty much the same setup. Your du or OSN box will sit in place of the Sky+
> 
> ...


They should work just fine. I am using telephones and routers from overseas (the same you get in the UK) and they work just fine for me.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Nita... said:


> I agree with the above as we have just moved from the UK too. We did however include our cordless landline phone and O2 wireless broadband router in our shipment to Dubai. Over here we went with du and they both work fine! (du didn't provide anything cordless). So give it a go if you wish!


Thanks, did your O2 wireless router just work? You didn't have to wipe it or re-flash the firmware or anything?

I'm on O2 here, so would be useful to know.

Cheers,


----------



## Nita... (Apr 9, 2011)

Didn't have to do a thing to the router! Just plug and play so to speak


----------

